# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Gary Johnson Thankful 'No One Hurt' In NYC, Minn. Attacks

## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## Cleaner44

Gary should lay off of the weed until after the election.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

That was 20 secs that Gary won't get again, but i like him.

----------


## Nighthawkeye

this interview was on sunday morning, the previous day the new jersey bombing hapened in the morning of saturday, no one was injured in that attack.  The chelsea bombing that did have injuries happened saturday night.  I am sure he was refering to the New Jersey bombing which he would of had time to hear and absorb info from the previous day, where its very likely that info from the New York, chelsea bombing he was probably just learning bits about it at the time of the interview.

----------


## puppetmaster

> this interview was on sunday morning, the previous day the new jersey bombing hapened in the morning of saturday, no one was injured in that attack.  The chelsea bombing that did have injuries happened saturday night.  I am sure he was refering to the New Jersey bombing which he would of had time to hear and absorb info from the previous day, where its very likely that info from the New York, chelsea bombing he was probably just learning bits about it at the time of the interview.


 doubtful two different places and he had been be aware of current events....I would hope.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

It would be nice if Gary Johnson could see the future, but he, by far the best candidate on the ballot for US President.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Libertarians would be better served to stop making excuses for this loser as he embarrasses the cause on a grand stage.

----------


## Nighthawkeye

> doubtful two different places and he had been be aware of current events....I would hope.


 Yes but the interviewer is stumbling over saying New York and New Jersey.  Johnson had enough time to hear about the Jersey bombing from the previous day, and there was no injuries.  The New York bombing most people wouldn't of start hearing about it till the morning news, Johnson was on morning news for this interview.  Johnson doesn't qualify which of the events he is talking about, but the one that would of been in the news most recently for him to digest info from was the Jersey bombs which no one was injured. The News cycle for Saturday was the Jersey bombs which no one was injured, the News cycle for Sunday which now includes the Chelsea bombing did have injuries.  How current you expecting him to be, or does he have to be a clairvoyant?

----------


## timosman

> Libertarians would be better served to stop making excuses for this loser as he embarrasses the cause on a grand stage.


The sad truth is nobody with balls wants to be a libertarian. If you have balls there are better options.

----------


## euphemia

Then the thread title is misleading. People were hurt in the Minn mall attack. By Sunday morning a presidential candidate should have heard about the bombing in New York. If dude wants to be president he should at least glance at the headlines.

----------


## nikcers

> Then the thread title is misleading. People were hurt in the Minn mall attack. By Sunday morning a presidential candidate should have heard about the bombing in New York. If dude wants to be president he should at least glance at the headlines.


I think I understand what you are looking for, if you want someone who is selling fear you should try the establishment, they love people who buy fear.

----------


## Anti Federalist

What $#@!ing clown show this whole thing is turning into...Jesus H weeping Christ...

----------


## euphemia

> I think I understand what you are looking for, if you want someone who is selling fear you should try the establishment, they love people who buy fear.


No, I think Johnson is an idiot.  This is a man who wants to be President of the United States.  He wants to assume a mantle of responsibility.  He can't do that unless he informs himself about what is going on in the world.

This is a guy who is dumber than dirt and can't be bothered to pick up a little bit of self discipline.  He should have a routine where he gets his sober behind out of bed and gets busy working.  He should be looking at the headlines, making some calls, giving his people some assignments.  He should be all about information like he actually gives a poop about what happens to the people he wants to lead.

----------


## timosman

> No, I think Johnson is an idiot.  This is a man who wants to be President of the United States.  He wants to assume a mantle of responsibility.  He can't do that unless he informs himself about what is going on in the world.


This never precluded anybody from assuming the office.

----------


## euphemia

> This never precluded anybody from assuming the office.


I added more to my post.  

Gary Johnson is an idiot.  He should just drop out now.  He's so ignorant it's just scary.

And the Libertarian Party should just disband.  Look at the horrible, horrible people they put forth as candidates.

----------


## timosman

> I added more to my post.  
> 
> Gary Johnson is an idiot.  He should just drop out now.  He's so ignorant it's just scary.
> 
> And the Libertarian Party should just disband.  Look at the horrible, horrible people they put forth as candidates.


They have no intention of winning. Their goal is to discredit the ideas outside the bipartisan politics. With friends like these who needs enemies?

----------


## euphemia

But they are only discrediting themselves.

----------


## presence

> he had been be aware of current events....I would hope


because clinging to the  news cycle 24/7 like a nursing child is #1 sign of a good liberty minded leader?

----------


## Origanalist

> The sad truth is nobody with balls wants to be a libertarian. If you have balls there are better options.


Yes, it take balls to look to government for solutions to everything. People who don't clearly have no balls.

----------


## euphemia

> because clinging to the  news cycle 24/7 like a nursing child is #1 sign of a good liberty minded leader?


Give me a break.  Your little man, candidate for President of the United States, goes on CNN for an interview, and hasn't a clue that there was a stabbing in a Minnesota mall, a bombing at a race in New Jersey, a bombing in Chelsea, Manhattan, NY with a second device found, and all he can say is, "I'm glad nobody was hurt?"  People were hurt in Minnesota and NYC.  Your guy is an idiot.  A flaming idiot.

One more thing:  All three incidents are related to extremist Muslims.  This is not just a 24/7 news cycle.  It is an issue related to national security--a president's constitutional concern.  If Gary Johnson is not up to speed on issues of national security, then he does not deserve to be president.  It doesn't take clinging to a 24/7 news cycle.  Just pick up a newspaper once a day.  Glance at the headlines.  At least before interviews.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> What $#@!ing clown show this whole thing is turning into...Jesus H weeping Christ...


That question has been on my mind for the past year or so. Sorry can't rep you. But ^^.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Yes, it take balls to look to government for solutions to everything. People who don't clearly have no balls.


You can bury your head in the sand and act like the libertarian movement isn't a complete joke, but your denialism is not helping matters.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Yea, thankfully violence was  contained.

Unfortunately, same can't be said about Aleppo.

----------


## Origanalist

> You can bury your head in the sand and act like the libertarian movement isn't a complete joke, but your denialism is not helping matters.


So your solution is to resort to statism? I'm not interested in helping.

----------


## fisharmor

> And the Libertarian Party should just disband.  Look at the horrible, horrible people they put forth as candidates.


They had five great candidates this year.
The problem is, they nominated the one turd in the bunch.

----------


## euphemia

> So your solution is to resort to statism? I'm not interested in helping.


I don't think he said that.  Is that the Libertarian way?  Spin and put words in people's mouths?

----------


## euphemia

> They had five great candidates this year.
> The problem is, they nominated the one turd in the bunch.



I think they should just go away after this.  Come back with real liberty people and a different name.  Libertarian has come to mean do what you feel like and force everyone to go along with it.

----------


## Origanalist

> I don't think he said that.  Is that the Libertarian way?  Spin and put words in people's mouths?


What do you think he said? What do you think he's advocating?

----------


## euphemia

I'm not going to read into plain English, sorry.  Not biting today.

The Libertarian brand has been taken the down the last steps to ruin.  The need to formally disband, get some new people and some new leadership and come back under another name.  In short, they need to rebrand.

----------


## Ender

> I'm not going to read into plain English, sorry.  Not biting today.
> 
> The Libertarian brand has been taken the down the last steps to ruin.  The need to formally disband, get some new people and some new leadership and come back under another name.  In short, they need to rebrand.


Disagree.

The Libertarian brand is finally starting to be noticed by the average Joe. I see this as a way to further the Libertarian party and prepare for an even bigger impact for the next election. 

Is Johnson perfect? 

No way- there are a couple of areas where I have strong issues with him- BUT he does have some pretty libertarian points on foreign issues, national spying etc. He is MUCH better than Trump in those areas.

----------


## presence

> Give me a break.  Your little man, candidate for President of the United States, goes on CNN for an interview, and hasn't a clue that there was a stabbing in a Minnesota mall, a bombing at a race in New Jersey, a bombing in Chelsea, Manhattan, NY with a second device found, and all he can say is, "I'm glad nobody was hurt?"  People were hurt in Minnesota and NYC.  Your guy is an idiot.  A flaming idiot.


1) Gary isn't "my guy".   I do feel he deserves support for his fiscal conservatism and anti drug war / anti war.   I have plenty of issues with him on other line items. 
2) Muslim Terrorism might be a job for the POTUS.  But the two latest instances of fanaticism are NOT an issue for the president; at most they're a local law enforcement issue.   What exactly do you want your POTUS to do when dumpster blows up in Chelsea?   Be on the scene?   Micro manage the cops?   Titillate you with jackboot solutions to the latest news cycle hype on CNN?  Gary has a plan for muslim extremism that works for me:  Bring the troops home.   

http://www.ontheissues.org/2016/Gary...ar_+_Peace.htm

Under a Johnson admin we'd have no more Afgan, Syrian, Libya, or Iraq involvement.   We cut all support from Israel.  

I don't think his knowledge of casualty count in Chelsea changes that.

Muslim extremism is blowback from aggressive nation building policies.

----------


## euphemia

Gary Johnson is an idiot.  He is just an idiot.  He has no business running for president.  He is not a Libertarian, and he should just drop out.  Any person walking into a coffee shop would have seen the news reports.  

Contrast this interview with the one done by Rand Paul.  Rand was very principled and prepared.  That's how it ought to be done.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm not going to read into plain English, sorry.  Not biting today.
> 
> The Libertarian brand has been taken the down the last steps to ruin.  The need to formally disband, get some new people and some new leadership and come back under another name.  In short, they need to rebrand.


As what? All I hear is a lot of generalities being put out from you. In case anyone is confused, I'm not defending Gary Johnson and I don't support him but this thread has nothing to do with my reasons for that.

I'm merely taking exception to this post coming from someone who identifies with the alt- right, in particular the part in bold;




> You can bury your head in the sand and *act like the libertarian movement isn't a complete joke*, but your denialism is not helping matters.


The alt right supports statism, does it not?

----------


## Ender

> Gary Johnson is an idiot.  He is just an idiot.  He has no business running for president.  He is not a Libertarian, and he should just drop out.  Any person walking into a coffee shop would have seen the news reports.  
> 
> Contrast this interview with the one done by Rand Paul.  Rand was very principled and prepared.  That's how it ought to be done.


Well, I would say:

Donald Trump is an idiot.  He is just an idiot.  He has no business running for president.  He is not a Republican, and he should just drop out.

----------


## euphemia

The Libertarian movement is a complete joke.  The party gave us a fat naked man and Gary Johnson.  What about that is not a joke?

  @Ender.  People can have whatever opinions they like.  Gary has put himself out there and has failed almost every time.  I'm not a Trump fan and I wish he would just shut up, but clearly, he won't do that.  Gary just needs to prepare for his interviews.  He was a poltiical science major, for crying out loud.  He should understand this better than anyone.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> So your solution is to resort to statism? I'm not interested in helping.


My solution is to detach the movement from the losers and crybabies. Looks like that means you'll be on the outside looking in.

----------


## Origanalist

> My solution is to detach the movement from the losers and crybabies. Looks like that means you'll be on the outside looking in.


Lol, another bigmouth alt righter. $#@! off bitch. Enjoy your government servitude.

----------


## Ender

> The Libertarian movement is a complete joke.  The party gave us a fat naked man and Gary Johnson.  What about that is not a joke?
> 
>   @Ender.  People can have whatever opinions they like.  Gary has put himself out there and has failed almost every time.  I'm not a Trump fan and I wish he would just shut up, but clearly, he won't do that.  Gary just needs to prepare for his interviews.  He was a poltiical science major, for crying out loud.  He should understand this better than anyone.


As an actor/filmmaker I agree- however, Trump rarely prepares anything- just blabs away & repeats himself 30 times and changes the subject. I'd rather have an honest mistake or an "I don't know" rather than all the con artist stuff.

----------

